# Salmon in Clinton?



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Just wondering if any Salmon show up in the clinton worth going after? I used to fish it occasionally for steelhead but never salmon. Time is tight and can't get up north with the boy so just wondering if it it gets them in any kind of numbers.

For you guys who freak out about "cyber scouters" I am not looking for honey holes, numbers, if they are there now, etc, etc, just trying to find out if it still gets a run.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Save your time and wait for the steel. There is the occasional Salmon in the Clinton but not one you're gonna catch on a few trips.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Your best bet for Salmon might be to scout Lansing are.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Clinton does get a run of fall Salmon every year but its a small run (maybe 1 to 2 hundred fish on a good year).But since it is such a small run of fish it might be best to let them do their thing and let them spawn and finish their business.If left alone they might somehow
come back each year and reproduce and make it better in the future.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Ifish said:


> Your best bet for Salmon might be to scout Lansing are.



Thanks for the info guys.

Yep I went to MSU, my buddies wouldn't believe it when I told them about the coho in the the RC! Not gazillions and usually BLACK by then but still fun to catch


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

30 years or so ago they would come all the way to Rochester, as kids we would throw rocks or shoot BB's at em. They are few and far now.


----------

